# RE: Left over wood



## firefighterjake (Jun 2, 2010)

I was taking some pics the other day . . . figured I would snap a pic of my woodshed in the Spring . . . before I fill it this Fall. This is the wood I was left over with . . . should be nice and well seasoned come Fall. The wood I will stack this Fall in the center of the woodshed will then be used last . . . and with any luck will be the wood I use two years from now.


----------



## quads (Jun 2, 2010)

That is a very nice-looking woodshed!


----------



## Shari (Jun 2, 2010)

FFJake - Do you have a side view of your shed you could share.  We might be building soon......   Shari


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 2, 2010)

Shari said:
			
		

> FFJake - Do you have a side view of your shed you could share.  We might be building soon......   Shari



Ask and ye shall receive . . . taken shortly after I built the shed . . . so it isn't full of wood unfortunately.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 2, 2010)

I should also point out that my brother-in-law from CT and I also modified the woodshed . . . there is now a 4-foot wide attachement on the back with the roofline continuing to drop . . . he stores his two (well two of his three) snowmobiles in the new addition.


----------



## Shari (Jun 2, 2010)

FFJake - Thanks for the photo - what kind of roofing material did you use?  Shari


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 3, 2010)

Shari said:
			
		

> FFJake - Thanks for the photo - what kind of roofing material did you use?  Shari



Shingles . . . some new . . . some old that were still in decent shape from the camp that I tore down . . . the camp incidentally which was what I got maybe 2/3 of my wood from to build this shed.

The shingles were different colors, but I figured what the heck . . . it's just a woodshed . . . after roofing the shed I had the brilliant thought of spelling out something with the different colored shingles . . . something like "SOS", "HELP" or "GOT WOOD" . . . of course this was after I was done and then it was too late.

The snowmobile addition roof is a bit different . . . it uses sheet metal (aluminum actually) that was pulled off the old camp . . . the nail holes were plugged with silicone.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 3, 2010)

Jake very nice, just don't you and the wife be burning any candles around the woodshed!

Zap


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Jake, 
Looks like you built a stud wall between the posts. Am I seeing that correctly?
Looks like my shed walls may start bowing under the side loading pressure from the wood stacks. 
Your way seems smarter. DOH


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 7, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> Jake very nice, just don't you and the wife be burning any candles around the woodshed!
> 
> Zap



Nah, I save the candles for inside . . .


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 7, 2010)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> Hey Jake,
> Looks like you built a stud wall between the posts. Am I seeing that correctly?
> Looks like my shed walls may start bowing under the side loading pressure from the wood stacks.
> Your way seems smarter. DOH



Not smarter . . . I just tend to over-build things . . . figured with a relatively low-angle on the roof that I wanted more strength . . . plus in tearing down the old camp I had plenty of 2 x 4s so it was easier for me to build the shed out of 2 x 4s and go with stud walls rather than go with the 4 x 4 or 6 x 6 post concept . . . in fact the "posts" you see at the front of the shed are in fact 2-3 2 x 4s spiked together.


----------



## begreen (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice shed Jake. It certainly looks stout. What is the capacity?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 8, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Nice shed Jake. It certainly looks stout. What is the capacity?



I figured it holds between 9-10 cords of wood. The outside dimensions are 12 x 20 (but I deducted some for the walls, space between stacks) and I stack 6 feet high on average (probably a bit higher in places).


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jun 8, 2010)

Excellent shed Jake.
Nice that you were able to reuse some older materials from the camp....well done!


----------



## SWNH (Jun 9, 2010)

Jake, what's the height of the openings?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 9, 2010)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> Jake, what's the height of the openings?



Er . . . it's been awhile since I built it and I have a pretty poor memory . . . I'm thinking it was 6 or 7 feet . . . but don't hold me to that.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 9, 2010)

that shed looks to about the perfect height to put a trampoline off to the side, jump off the roof and hurt yourself pretty good smacking into the ground. Let me get my helmet and I'll be right over. :cheese:


----------

